# Help!!! My Throat Feels Numb!!!



## pedrolf (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive been smoking tryin to pack my pipe right and been at it ALL DAY LONG...but yesterday that is. 
Then today , I was lighting a cigarette at work , and my throat and tounge feels kinda numb when I swallow and inhale. Is it that I probably burned my pallate and tounge with the pipe yesterday???


----------



## DacularThrasher (Jan 7, 2006)

pedrolf said:


> Ive been smoking tryin to pack my pipe right and been at it ALL DAY LONG...but yesterday that is.
> Then today , I was lighting a cigarette at work , and my throat and tounge feels kinda numb when I swallow and inhale. Is it that I probably burned my pallate and tounge with the pipe yesterday???


You may have. I have some co workers that seem to inhale a couple of cirarettes while I am just starting my pipe....if you are trying to smoke your pipe like a cigarette you may have problems. You may want to adjust your inhale from the pipe.

Sometimes I Have smoked my pipe repeatedly in a day and gotten the cotton mouth the next day and I cut back and I am ok.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Is your pipe brand new? If it is, then maybe you havn't broken it in yet. An unseasoned pipe can be pretty harsh.


----------



## dfrancis (Feb 12, 2006)

Try honey and vinegar. Take an 8 ounce glass, put one inch of honey and one inch vinegar, then the rest water. Even better warm. Kind of like cider. Really good daily tonic. The more vinegar you can tolerate the better. This is good for all tissue, keeps tissue elastic, honey is soothing for the throat and good for the voice box. Ever try the experiment where you soak an egg and a wishbone in vinegar for a few days, I think it was for a week, but can’t swear to it anymore. The result is that you can bounce the egg and tie the wishbone in a knot without breaking it.


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

It might bet the tobacco you are smoking...Certain blends like Dunhill's Nightcap have Perique in it. Perique will dry out your throat. Most blends only have a very little amount of Perique in it. I have read where a person can't smoke pure Perique because of the throat problems..

Also you could be smoking too fast. This can give you a tongue burn...

What really is happening is the tobacco is too moist and you are putting hot steam on your tongue and throat...that is where the burn is coming from..

-ice


----------

